

Redesigning the MailChimp App - garno
http://blog.mailchimp.com/redesigning-the-mailchimp-app/

======
ams6110
_We trimmed a lot of code during the pre-design and redesign processes. We
hopped on the CSS treadmill and managed to cut about 120kb_

CSS is not my main area of competency... but to _cut_ 120kb strikes me as a
LOT? I don't think I've ever worked with a CSS file anywhere close to that
size (I realize it might not have all been in one file, but still). Am I off-
base here?

~~~
hkuo
Link to their css file:
<http://us2.admin.mailchimp.com/release/5.5.1/css/screen.css>

Minified. About 215k. Taking a glance, it looks about as clean as it can get,
and any more optimization would probably make it much less flexible.

It does appear to have an exorbitant usage of !important, but I won't judge
since I don't know any of the ins and outs of what their team has to deal
with.

~~~
riledhel
_[...] I won't judge since I don't know any of the ins and outs of what their
team has to deal with._ Great comment, sometimes people forget this when
reading/editing other people's code.

